# Audi TT Mk2 prototyp Crash.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

During bad wether a few weeks ago in Germany there was a TT crash reported with both people killed.
First they all say it was a Mk1 TT that crashed with two Famely fathers in it driving home from work after the nightshift.
But now it is become clear that it was a Mk2 TT that crashed.
With in 20 minutes of the crash there was a special Audi unit te retrieve the car from the crash site.
Here are the pictures.


























Hans.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

looks like a 3.2? doesn't look as bad as I thought actually...
bad to hear about the people getting killed, but german snow is dangerous. had to get home from Cebit 04 in it last year, crapped my pants 50 times :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Roswell?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

:?


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Has the TT actually crashed on the back of that lorry...? ouch... Maybe thats the cause of the deaths since it would have gone under it probably...


----------



## dommorton (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

so audi can respond quickly if needed.

Sorry to hear about the loss of life.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> so audi can respond quickly if needed.


I think that's unfair. :?

It'll be interesting to see the outcome but in them conditions it could simply be a normal ice related terrible accident.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

not in good taste


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> two Famely fathers in it driving home from work after the nightshift


F**k the car! The above is speechless.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

scoTTy said:


> It'll be interesting to see the outcome but in them conditions it could simply be a normal ice related terrible accident.


Do you know how it snowed in Germany?  
If someone told them they HAD to drive it through that weather, they are the culprit and murderer. Belgium was bad, Germany was 10 times worse!! Unbelievable decision!  :x


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

DXN said:


> so audi can respond quickly if needed.


Poor taste. :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

> With in 20 minutes of the crash there was a special Audi unit te retrieve the car from the crash site.


Is this credible? Surely the emergency services would close off the scene for longer?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> It'll be interesting to see the outcome but in them conditions it could simply be a normal ice related terrible accident.


"The explanation of the accident is that:
Because of too high speed the truck from Italy came transverse and had a breakthrough the central reservation of the autobahn and crash into the Audi TT Mk2 prototyp.
The two family fathers where killed instantly.

Hans.


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Christ, that's a terrible accident. My condolances to those affected by it.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

John-H said:


> > With in 20 minutes of the crash there was a special Audi unit te retrieve the car from the crash site.
> 
> 
> Is this credible? Surely the emergency services would close off the scene for longer?


The accident was just a few kilometers outsite ingolstadt.

Hans.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Bad news ,, but some one was killed in the MK1 on a track @120mph+ round a corner ,,,,


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

An awful accident 

I fail to understand why lorries the world over, do not have the 'cowcatcher' bars at the back and sides to prevent this very thing from happening... we have them here, and there have been 2 incidents in reported here in the last week or so that have involved a car going underneath a lorry's trailer... whenever I'm in the US, it scare's the bejeezus out of everytime a tractor/trailer unit flys by without them on.... :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

When driving down to the Alp's recently we were caught up in a snow storm and even in the A4 Quattro is wasn't a pleasant driving experience and yes the only people driving like twats were the lorry drivers blasting past in the fast lane :? it was so bad that withing 10min's of it starting I had to drive with 2 wheels on the rumble strip to give me an idea of where the road was, my only concern was what happens when the lorry overtaking loses it and jackknifes ahead of me :x


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Apologies to all for appearing to comment in bad taste. It was meant as a return for the stated 20 minute response from audi (which I was personnalyy amazed at) as it would be for any company given th circumstance.

However, I do wonder if they had someone knocking at the door of those who lost their life offering sympathies to families within 20 minutes or before the car was recovered (priorities)

I did state (as I always would be) sorry to hear of loss of life.

No offence made


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Do you know how it snowed in Germany?
> If someone told them they HAD to drive it through that weather, they are the culprit and murderer. Belgium was bad, Germany was 10 times worse!! Unbelievable decision!  :x


If a manager had instructed them, then Manslaughter charges could be brought.

A great shame if it resorts to this to ensure the product is the best!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ctgilles said:


> looks like a 3.2?


Yes but with an old non FSI 3.2 VR6 engine.

Hans.


----------

